
Time Warner, AT&T want Kansas City to give them Google Fiber-style deal - esolyt
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/time-warner-att-want-kansas-city-to-give-them-google-fiber-style-deal/
======
justinjlynn
The typical "me too" entitlement attitude displayed by the incumbent
telecommunications companies is not a huge surprise. They might be able to get
a parity deal with enough complaining, but I really hope the government makes
them offer an extremely competitive (relative to Google) service for it. If
they want an even playing field, they'll have to offer an even deal -- simple
as that.

